# hypocrisy of the hateful ('money for Covid' edition)



## RavenOnTheNethervoid (Mar 7, 2021)

things might be different where you are (i hope they're better); the attitudes, overheard snippets, and actual conversations I've experienced are thus:

many humans who have had the big bad angry stance that everyone has the same opportunities and derp derp bootstraps something something lazy blah blah work -- those vehemently against all social welfare programs, especially those that might benefit immigrants, BIPOC, whomever the derp is not -- have seemed to be awfully content collecting not only 'stimulus checks', but employment benefits and extra unemployment benefits, and tax credits or whathavethey, due to a pandemic they believe is 'liberal propaganda' meant to make their fearful derper look bad / a cover-up for the face-eating, baby-smoothie-drinking vampire elite / caused by space lasers that may or may not identify as Jewish (has anyone actually asked the lasers yet?), all the while actioning none of the simple public health safeguards (give people their physical space; flex home privilege by staying there as much as possible; wash your damn hands, for real, with actual soap and water, for at least twenty seconds; wear any actually effective facial covering) that would keep the rest of us free from Covid, and help to usher in an era of increased safe employment for those who choose (added because they love to derp about jobs).

Humans who have vehemently derped about Brown People derping their derps in one breath and then derped how the same persons are somehow lazy, dumb, uneducated, and unqualified {what does that say about the derps who used to have those jobs, then?}; who have angrily ranted about 'all those people soaking up welfare' {which, in at least some places, exists only vestigially in temporary and lifetime-capped form, often hard to qualify}, not fellow humans who might be going through a rough time who need some help to maintain basic necessities, but villainized 'crooks' and 'loafers' and 'scammers', oh my; those humans who are steadfastly adamant that, despite the pandemic affecting everyone in our global community, particularly despite that communities of BIPOC (and many such individuals) have been more adversely affected, and despite that BIPOC (especially undocumented immigrants) tend to work essential jobs and/or in positions of greater risk (often with little to no recourse in the case of any failures to adequately provide for their protection from Covid) -- those humans have remained angrily stalwart that families with mixed immigration status and individuals who are classified as 'undocumented' should not receive any pandemic relief, neither should adult dependents, and their own added expendable income from this allegedly imaginary global viral pandemic should not be taxed in order to contribute to those of lesser means or for public use like roads and schools and libraries (and no, absolutely not would they even think of donating any of it to any such cause).

i may have wandered off-topic a bit. to recap, please refer to your derp decoder ring and basic derp handbook, for the official 'money for covid' stance of the derp : everyone is lazy and good-for-nothing, except for the derp. everyone, except the derp, wants something for free. the derp believes the global Covid-19 pandemic, which has taken many lives and has greatly impacted all survivors (both those who have been infected and those who have not), is fakey fake news, and the derp refuses to even wear a mask, and will smile disgustingly or rage at anyone who even politely suggests that they should. yet, the derp will gladly, happily, smiling smugly, collect more money for not working (due to the pandemic they don't believe is real) than they earned while at work -- which amounts to exponents more than others make at their respective positions, and than what is doled grudgingly to persons who are dependent on meager ssi stipends, for example. the derp will clamor that they need more extra unemployment, more money for their children (of all ages), more tax credits, and simultaneously swear that BIPOC, immigrants, elders, persons living in poverty, etc., don't need and most certainly don't deserve any kind of help. 

hypocrisy, thy name is derp.

Thanks for letting me rant.


~peace~


----------



## RavenOnTheNethervoid (Jun 8, 2021)

😯🤐🙁 
::heavy sigh::

a vague recollection of this post has been cringingly haunting me for some time -- not for the substance of its content, but for the use (and, human, the frazzling overuse) of a word (and its various psuedogrammatical variations). i apologize.

as pathetic as it may seem, i had been using a word of unknown derivation, which i only recently discovered is ugly, obscene ableism. honestly, it was a word i had only recently picked up, snd it had seemed to me, through context and whatever, that it was of some other derivation. (ironically, i had been led to believe that it was a word used to basically summarily characterize ableist, racist, misogynistic bigot types, and that part of its derivation actually came from a cartoon pointing out their wrongs and essentially parodizing them; another part of the derivation i had thought was more or less just internette nonsense).

well, there's mistaken, there's the kind of mistaken you've been, and then -- waaaaaay over there -- there's the <me wearing my ass as a face, throwing that word around like it's candy at a parade> kind of mistaken.

If anyone's counting, this would be the second time I've floundered into unintentional ableism in the very little content I've contributed in a fairly short time here. the second.

i apologize.

by the simplicity it insidiously lent to communicating what i had to say, maybe i should have known it was too easy to be good and to be true. skimming the content above it does seem like re-wording it is a little beyond my capable-ness right now. please substitute even the laziest or unwieldiest alternative word or phrase (like 'bad person', 'morally repugnant real-life Troglodytarum', 'human being with whom i would rather not be affiliated, due to their hateful worldviews and asinine opinions'; such as 'spewing', 'propagandiacally hate-splaining', 'attempting to fill the ether of our shared planet home with the merciless cacophony of their own baseless, sickening Soundwaves'; or any other apt, mutually agreeable, ecumenical word or phrase, of the tense and kind at question. maybe some time I'll get around to replacing all instances individually, in a future comment. don't bet the tarp on it though. i used it, like, a lot.

again: apologies, apologies, apologies.
honestly, i didn't know.
i feel crummy.
I'm sorry.
i apologize.

peace.


----------

